# Desagna Diop



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

It seems that the year most high school players start to show flashes is their third year. Not living in Cleveland nor keen on their team, does Desagna have what it takes to get it done? People talk about Curry and Chandler, and I am praying maybe the hawks could trade their whole team for Kwame because he is going to break out soon. What is the future of Mr. Diop?


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

Diop will never be as good as EDDY CURRY.


----------



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

Im not saying by any means he will be as good as Eddy Curry. I am not that stupid. I was saying that everyone mentions curry, chandler and brown in that high school class. But has everyone just not given a chance to Desagna, or is it incredibly obvious he will just suck.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Diop has shown absolutely nothing in 2 years. Has he even had a game with 10 points. All the other HSers drafted in his class have done that multiple times. He doesn't look like anything more than a back-up center. 

He did a good job stealing money from the NBA.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Diop hasn't improved at all, and when you watch the games *IF* he scores the whole bench claps as if he doesn't even score in practice like its a miracle if he scores.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dwight2Duke</b>!
> What is the future of Mr. Diop?


He might one year, maybe even next year, average more blocked shots per game than points per game


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> Diop will never be as good as EDDY CURRY.


If your going to waste everyones time and post garbage like this, stay on the Bulls forum.......it's really annoying.

As for Diop, he has imrpoved. His first year he was horrible. Last year, he was pretty bad but atleast he was a defensive presence. He can block shots and he can rebound. If he worked as hard as people say he has over the summer than he could be a decent backup.


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> If your going to waste everyones time and post garbage like this, stay on the Bulls forum.......it's really annoying.
> ...


I just don't see his Potential eclipsing ECURRy's or even JLANG'S 4 DAT MATTER.:no:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> I just don't see his Potential eclipsing ECURRy's or even JLANG'S 4 DAT MATTER.:no:


Nobody said he would. Nobody cares about Curry, get over it. You spend your life on the internet pimping Curry hoping one day you can get a picture of him naked......get off his jock. [X]Your supposed to be a fan, not a ***.[/X]

LANGUAGE AND ATTACKS LIKE THIS ARE NOT PERMITTED. THANKS.
SkywalkerAC


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>CavsTalk</b>!
> 
> 
> Nobody said he would. Nobody cares about Curry, get over it. You spend your life on the internet pimping Curry hoping one day you can get a picture of him naked......get off his jock. Your supposed to be a fan, not a ***.



grow up man. Diop paleeze, He better stick to his day Diop.:laugh:


----------



## CavsTalk (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> grow up man. Diop paleeze, He better stick to his day Diop.:laugh:


Who should grow up? Me, lol, ok...

Funny how your the only one that will ever laugh at a joke that bad.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> grow up man. Diop paleeze, He better stick to his day Diop.:laugh:


:meditate:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I would think having Silas come in is going to really do a lot for Diop's development. Has Diop ever had a real coach?

That said. I've never seen anything about him that makes me think he's going to be "great". He really cashed in on that high schooler draft.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Has he even had a game with 10 points.


Once:laugh:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

offensively the biggest problem with Diop is that he appears to have poor hands. Everytime I saw him fed underneath he'd fumble the ball and by the time he regrouped he no longer had the open shot.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd be worried that Diop has yet to show anything at all in two years. Just about every other HS player has at least a game here or there that stands out and shows you flashes of what could come. Remember Kwame's two opening games of last season, or that one game where Chandler had something like 20 points and 22 rebounds? I'm not a Cavs follower, but I don't remember Diop doing anything like that. It's always a mistake to give up on HS players quickly (*points to signature*), but if Diop develops into anything then he will surprise a lot of people.


----------



## CraW-SovAH (Jun 30, 2003)

I got faith in him.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

DYNASTY Eddy Curry is good but he's not Shaq in his prime you talk about like he's the greatest player in NBA history. 
Diop still may turn out to be alright he might not score alot but he could turn into an amazing defensive player, like Ben Wallace so you never know. But even if he averages 20 boards and 10 blocks hell never be anywhere as good as Eddy Curry, right DYNASTY.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

How's his foot?


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeonBackinTO</b>!
> DYNASTY Eddy Curry is good but he's not Shaq in his prime you talk about like he's the greatest player in NBA history.
> Diop still may turn out to be alright he might not score alot but he could turn into an amazing defensive player, like Ben Wallace so you never know. But even if he averages 20 boards and 10 blocks hell never be anywhere as good as Eddy Curry, right DYNASTY.



20 points , 20 rebounds it doesn't matter but find your niche on the court you know. 

I think Lebron will make Diop a real good player.


----------



## Bluenote (Jun 8, 2003)

When you talk about the four HSers in 2001, Diop doesn't measure up. Kwame, Chandler, and Curry will all probably have nice careers, perhaps as all-stars. Diop was rawest of the kids when they came out, but when you consider the horrible weakness at center in the League, he still has a chance to be a solid player. If he can learn how to score in the post a little, he can be a great defensive player. I think he was third or fourth in blocks/48 min last yr. He hasn't been pushed ahead like the others also, so it might not be till 2005 or 6 when we see any kind of impact.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

I agree


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

a guy with his size and athletic ability will be good for something some day with the right coaching

i have a friend from senegal who grew up with diop and he said that diop wants to and will get better as long as he is healthy, and he has only been playing basketball for a few years


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Paul Silas is a good big-man coach. He got something from guys like Traylor,Moiso,and JMac...who didn't look NBA ready AT ALL and were written off as busts. Silas will hopefully take Diop under his wing a little bit and show him how to play. Diop is a good rebounder and shot blocker but he gets overaggressive on defense sometimes and that gets him in foul trouble. His offense isn't very good at this point but Silas taught the Hornets' center (Magloire) offense and helped him develop so I don't see why he couldn't teach Diop. 

Diop is very athletic for his size (I remember seeing a game where he stole an inbounds pass near midcourt and dribbled to the basket for a fast break dunk.)

He can be a good player....he just needs PT,and if he keeps working hard he'll get it. (Silas likes blue collar type guys)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Diop may average 6/3 in his prime..
A flat-out bust..


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Diop may average 6/3 in his prime..
> A flat-out bust..


A bit too early for this type of stuff. Some things to consider...

The Cavaliers have had extremely poor coaching the last few years (until now).

Diop wasn't nearly as well developed as Kwame/Curry/Chandler when drafted. He was picked for his size.

Kwame/Curry/Chandler where all picked higher than Diop, so he isn't really supposed to be as good as those guys, right?

Diop is the only one in that group with an established player in front of him so he hasn't been forced into the minutes the others have.

Diop has played fairly well defensively (fouls too much though) and rebounds well, just no offense.

He'll get better.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

He'll definetly improve, but I'm calling him a bust because he was picked 8th, and he will definetly not live up to that


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think many players drafted after him have produced much either at this point in their careers.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> I don't think many players drafted after him have produced much either at this point in their careers.


That's a great point. Tony Parker #28, and Richard Jefferson #13 have been the only significant contributors (IMO). 

bAll the experts had Joe Johnson or Rodney White slated for the Cavaliers, I'd rather have Diop.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

It is wayyyyy too early guys. (even though paxton had predicted his 3-4th season to be an allstar one and he did say quote him on that).

woh well that was wrong. But i think just with diops size and defensive ability, he will be a decent player in this center starved league. When he came into the league he was rawer than a salmon sushi.

He hasnt had much playing tim either behing zeek and mihm. Could do a jermaine oneil and do well given minutes. His offensive game looks pretty terrible though. They should hire a offensive coach for diop so he can learn some moves on the low block.

Diop has made the first steps and gotten his body in shape. Now that he is fit and healthy next step is to seriously improve his game over summer and earn some minutes. He is no curry but this kid still has potential, who knows in the future anything can happen he may even be better. (not likely)

Big ups to demarr johnson. man this kid was doing sooooo well before his injury, in his last season he averaged like 17 ppg in the last two months im pretty sure. I saw this kid having a break out year untill his injury.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Diop may average 6/3 in his prime..
> A flat-out bust..


this is flat out funny, just to let you know that, DIOP HASNT EVEN REACH HIS PRIME YET.....IDIOT !!!!!! muahahhahhuaauahuabuahahhaaububbuuhuhuabubauuhuhauhuahuubaubaubaubuabbaububdongdongdodngdodddongdong
:upset: :no:


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> this is flat out funny, just to let you know that, DIOP HASNT EVEN REACH HIS PRIME YET.....IDIOT !!!!!! muahahhahhuaauahuabuahahhaaububbuuhuhuabubauuhuhauhuahuubaubaubaubuabbaububdongdongdodngdodddongdong
> :upset: :no:


diop is very much like a less athletic, darker version of eddy curry without the strength and jump shot, plus 20 pounds heavier.


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> diop is very much like a less athletic, darker version of eddy curry without the strength and jump shot, plus 20 pounds heavier.


lets avoid making references to skin color, OK.

Diop is probably as athletic, and definately bigger and stronger that Curry. The problem is his skill level isn't close on the offensive end. He rebounds just as well, but Curry is a much better shooter and has far better low post moves.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tidho</b>!
> 
> 
> lets avoid making references to skin color, OK.
> ...


If diop had any low posts moves, a shot and could avoid picking up so many fouls he could be a very good player. He moves very well in the open court for a guy his size.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I dont want to say that Diop's got no potential or anything, but he lacks the basic bball fundamentals. Like dribbling, shooting well, ok passer, bad footwork, things like that. Injuries have hurt him and IMO, he's never gonna be good. Sorry.


----------

